# Gibson Gospel...



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

Anybody play one??? Got my eye on one...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rex Lannegan said:


> Anybody play one??? Got my eye on one...


I have never owned one but have seen a few. I would grab one if it were to present itself in a pawn shop somewhere. Are they still making these?


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have never owned one but have seen a few. I would grab one if it were to present itself in a pawn shop somewhere. Are they still making these?


I don't think they've made them since 96 or so...I found one for purty cheap but haven't played it yet...by just researching on the internet they look good...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anything under $500 in decent shape would be a steal, no?


----------



## jrs9777 (Jun 29, 2011)

i have one and its one of the best acoustics ive ever played, im not sure how much it was tho cause i inherited it from my grandpa


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There were 2 series of Gospels-those made in the 70's and those in the 90's.

The 90's ones can be great guitars if you don't mind a guitar having a laminated back and possibly sides.

The 70's ones you really have to try out as Gibson made some real dogs especially the later 70's.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

A buddy of mine has one he bought in the late 70s. Definitely in the "dog" category.


----------

